# Hallo Franken  ! c/o Frankentreffen



## Sandra (18. März 2002)

Salut !
Bin bereits früher als geplant wieder im Lande (und leider noch damit beschäftigt einen Virus auszukurieren; Doc hat Sportverbot erteilt  ). Daher habe ich (viel) Zeit mich mit dem Thema Frankentreffen auseinanderzusetzen. Falls jemand Lust hat sich einzuklinken und Tips und Anregungen parat hat, mailt oder ruft einfach an (0178-8771213). Würde mich über Feedback & Unterstützung sehr freuen ! Könnten ja außerdem ein "geselliges" IBC-Franken-Treffen anpeilen (Pizzaessen o.ä.).
so long, sandra


----------



## Techniker (19. März 2002)

Was will ich in Würzburg. Der Mittelpunkt Frankens ist Mittelfranken, genauer Nemberch.
Gell? Des mou fei g'sagt wern.





Ein neutraler Ort? Wie wärs in der Fränkischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (19. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Was will ich in Würzburg. Der Mittelpunkt Frankens ist Mittelfranken, genauer Nemberch.
> Gell? Des mou fei g'sagt wern.
> 
> ...



Über deine Aussage mit Mittelfranken kann man geteilter Meinung sein 
Wenn ich allerding bei uns am Ortsausgang über die Autobahnbrücke fahre, bin ich in Mittelfranken. Insofern sei dir deine mittelpatriotische Ader verziehen 

Das mit der Fränkischen (Schweiz) halte ich wiederum für eine glänzende Idee. Könnte von mir sein. 

BTW: Hast schon recht, Nemberch is scho schee. Über diese Stadt habe ich den Weg hierher gefunden


----------



## Florian (20. März 2002)

Wie kommt ihr auf Würzburg?


----------



## Tom:-) (20. März 2002)

oder anders gefragt: wieso WÜ?


----------



## Sandra (21. März 2002)

Soll ich jetzt mal klischeehaft sagen typisch Franken (engstirnig und einfallslos) ?!
Erstens @Techniker: Wie kommst du überhaupt auf WÜ. Davon war in keinster Weise die Rede. Vielleicht solltest du mal in die Karte sehen, um dich zu orientieren, wo der Frankenwald überhaupt liegt.
An dieser Stelle seien aber auch alle Unterfranken (Hallo Florian !; bin mütterlicherseits selbst ein halbes Untergefränk) herzlich zum Frankentreffen eingeladen. Wäre schön, wenn ihr auch mitkommen würdet.
Zweitens würde der Ausflug in den Frankenwald für viele die Möglichkeit bieten neues Terrain kennenzulernen. 
Und drittens muß ja keiner mitfahren, der keinen Bock darauf hat. Ihr könnt ja eine Alternativtour in die Fränkische organisieren.  
Für alle, die es dann doch interessiert, auf der Homepage   http://www.radfahrenin.de/mtb/bayern/franken/frankenwald/index.html  sind alle möglichen Touren incl. Karte + Höhenprofil beschrieben. Da kann man sich gut einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Kurz zusammengefasst:
Tour 1: Rennsteig Region Nord (45 km/ 1.168 Hm; viele Trails), Start/Ziel: Steinbach am Wald
Tour 3: Rennsteig Region Süd (56 km/ 1.293 Hm; v.a. Schotter), Start/Ziel: Steinbach am Wald
Tour 4: Frankenwald (51 km/ 1.693 Hm; Schotter + Trails), Start/Ziel: Wallenfels
Tour 6: Steinachtal (40 km/ 1.130 Hm; Schotter + Asphalt), Start/Ziel: Presseck 
Tour 7: Döbraberg (45 km/ 1.218 Hm; Schotter + Trails, technisch anspruchsvoll), Start/Ziel: Schwarzenbach am Wald
Ich favorisiere die Routen 1, 4 und 7 (Trails und technisch anspruchsvoll kling gut). Und ihr ?
@ RadTotal, playbike, EMan: Habt ihr auch noch Interesse ?
@ playbike: Du hattest von einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit erzählt. Wie groß ist die Kapazität und wie teuer ?
gruß, sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (21. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *
> ...Erstens @Techniker: Wie kommst du überhaupt auf WÜ. Davon war in keinster Weise die Rede. Vielleicht solltest du mal in die Karte sehen, um dich zu orientieren, wo der Frankenwald überhaupt liegt.
> ...
> *



  



> *
> Zweitens würde der Ausflug in den Frankenwald für viele die Möglichkeit bieten neues Terrain kennenzulernen.
> Und drittens muß ja keiner mitfahren, der keinen Bock darauf hat. Ihr könnt ja eine Alternativtour in die Fränkische organisieren.
> *



Na, so war das ja nicht gemeint  Ich komme gerne mit in den Frankenwald 

Find ich toll, dass du das Organisieren beginnst 
Hoffentlich kriegen wir einen Termin hin.  Ich würde den gerne frühzeitig einplanen.

BTW: Was ist mit einer schönen Ostertour?


----------



## Sandra (21. März 2002)

Könnte mir nichts schöneres vorstellen. Würde sehr, sehr gerne wiedr fahren. Muss allerdings abwarten, wie sich mein gesundheitlicher Zustand entwickelt. Lass uns seinfach in Kontakt bleiben. Coffee kommt auch am Montag vom Skifahren zurück.
Tauche die nächsten Tage erstmal in München unter. Melde mich, wenn ich zurück bin.
Schönes Wochenende.
sandra


----------



## peppaman (25. März 2002)

hi sandra,
wat hast du denn mit der mountainbikegruppe zu tun?

habe da noch reletiv wenige getroffen, die auf 45km-touren aus sind und diese ohne murren auch fahren (von den paar frauen mal gar nicht geredet..).

du meinst schon die köln/bonner-gruppe, oder ?

fragender gruß
vom
peppaman


----------



## Sandra (25. März 2002)

Jepp. Die mein ich. Studiere in Remagen. Habe in der BIKE eine Anzeige gelesen und daraufhin ein paarmal mit Michael Paar (Organisation) telefoniert.  Er scheint ein absoluter Enthusiast zu sein, sonst würde er sich nicht solche Mühe beim planen und organisieren von Touren machen. Und so viel Mühe muß meiner Meinung nach belohnt werden. Wo bekommt man denn sonst noch solch ein Leistungsspektrum quasi zum Selbstkostenpreis ?!
Und du ? Woher kennst du die Gruppe ? Bist du schon Touren mitgefahren ? 
Möchte im gerne die Singletrail-Tour in der Luxemburger Schweiz mitfahren und evtl. noch das ein oder andere, abhängig von Zeit und Geld. Das Angebot ist ja gespickt mit interessanten Touren. 
Und wenn du mal Lust auf eine längere Tour hast, dann melde dich einfach. Werde nach Ostern wieder mit dem Training für den Marathon anfangen.
gruß ins Rheinland  
sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (25. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *
> ...
> Werde nach Ostern wieder mit dem Training für den Marathon anfangen.
> ...



Nach Ostern   

Das willst du uns doch wohl nicht antun, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. März 2002)

Hey klasse,

endlich noch jemand der dem FFGZ (FrankenForumGruppenZwang)  nicht wiederstehen konnte...

Wir sehn uns:

Lichtenfels
Keiler-Bike
Seifen

@Kersbacher...
fang schon mal das Trainieren an....

Schönen Tag noch....


----------



## peppaman (25. März 2002)

hi sandra.
dann meinen wir ja die gleiche gruppe.

bin seit fast 3 jahren dabei.
war gestern wieder mit denen im siebengebirge unterwegs.

was das engagement von michael angeht kann ich dir nur zustimmen. der reißt sich echt den a**** auf für diese aktion.

zu den mehrtagestouren hat es bei mir zeitlich noch nicht so gereicht.

die sonntagstouren sind meistens technisch interessant, besonders wenn der andré die eifel und co leitet.
habe aber früh lernen müssen, dass man da jetzt keinen großen trainingseffekt erwarten sollte. je besser das wetter, wird desto größer auch die teilnehmerzahl und damit auch die leistungsbandbreite.
da gibts halt öfters pausen und so...ist ja auch gut! für anfänger gibts halt lerneffekt ohne ende.

ich mach halt immer mit, wenn ich samstags schon zeit hatte, um meine eigene runde im oberbergischen zu drehen. 

wenn mein kumpel mal bald sein baby & frau allein lassen darf, werd ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so oft mitfahren, weil wir dann unser marathon-training wieder vorantreiben (KLEINWALSERTALMARATHON in oberstorf!!!).

über ostern bin ich bei wiesbaden, beim retro-bike-treffen aus dem classic-forum.

bin aber schon fast am montag wieder mit meinem marathon-spezi verabredet...
u2?
ach was, ich schreib dir heut abend mal ne mail...
muß gleich zum arbeiten

tschüs
peppaman


----------



## Kersbacher (25. März 2002)

Eifel?
Oberbergisches?

Wiesbaden?

Häääääh???

Wir sind hier im Frankenforum!


----------



## Sandra (25. März 2002)

Also, ins Bergische möchte ich demnächst auch einen Abstecher machen. Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich bisher auch noch nicht im Siebengebirge war. Bewege mich v.a. linksrheinisch (Eifel, Ahrtal). Hatte eben gehofft mich der Mountainbikegruppe anschließen zu können, um auch mal neues Terrain wie das Siebengebirge (sieht schon immer sehr einladend aus; schön steil zum Kondi powern !!) zu bestreiten.  Michael hat mir allerdings auch schon etwas den Wind aus den Segeln genommen und mich darüber aufgekärt, daß die wenigsten Konditionswunder bzw. Marathonisten sind. Aber ich denke, man kann sich arrangieren und lernt dann auch wieder neue Leute kennen, die in etwa die gleichen Bikevorlieben haben. Ce ca !
gruß, sandra   

@Kersbacher: Gerade Du solltest dich doch eigentlich über "Besuch" aus dem Rheinland freuen - deine alte Heimat, oder !?


----------



## Kersbacher (25. März 2002)

Na freilich, ääääähhh... Sischer dat!

War doch auch nur Spaaaß!


----------



## peppaman (25. März 2002)

@ kersbacher
na wenn schon die exil-franken ein frankentreffenn organisieren müssen... 

da ich ja bald für kurze zeit ein exil-rheinländer bzw. gast-franke werde, muß ich mich halt mal hier so umschauen. 
hoffe eure aktivitäten halten auch bis zum sommer...würd mich freuen da mal mitzumachen.
 find ich ja klasse, dass man mit diesen grauen kisten auf den schreibtischen so toll die lage an anderen orten peilen kann 

und wo ich schon mal hier bin:

ein tip für alle verirrten rheinländer:
seit heute ist der laden in dem ich arbeite online!!!  

hier hin!! 
www.breuerbike.de

so, viel spass
peppaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> ...
> ein tip für alle verirrten rheinländer:
> ...



Bist du 100-100-050 ???


----------



## Kersbacher (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ...
> 
> ...




tststs......


----------



## peppaman (26. März 2002)

@kersbacher

treffer!


----------



## Pornostuntman (10. April 2002)

Hi!

Ich muß da mal wieder den Klug*******r raushängen lassen und sagen, daß ihr alle rein geo-dings-bums-mäßig recht habt, aber die Regierung Mittelfrankens hat ihren Sitz immer noch bei uns in Ansbach!!! 
Hehe, nee Schmarrn, aber man könnte ja auch mal bei uns irgendwas, wirklich egal was, wir vom Team Drahtesel haben alle MTB-Sprten vertreten, an den Start bringen.
Zum Beispiel wäre doch eine "Bier-Tour" durchs schöne und auch recht hügelige "Spalter Hopfenland" doch mal eine recht lustige Angelegenheit!? Ich kenn´ mich da recht gut aus, und hätte da schon Touren mit einigen km und hm!
So was in der Art könnte man also auch mal ins Auge fassen!

Grüße, PSM


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2002)

wie wärs am Sonntag den 21.igsten April???

bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich auch mein neues Bike fertig...


----------



## Pornostuntman (13. April 2002)

hmm, 21 April ist bei mir eher mal ein bißchen schlecht, denn das ist so megakurz vor´m ABI und so wie´s aussieht, ist der Tag schon verplant.
Sollte aber dennoch der Tag klappen, dann geb´ ich doch mal bis Mittwoch bescheid, hmmm, das mach´ ich sowieso!
Ansonsten fassen wir halt mal ein anderes Datum ins Auge! Ab dem 10 Mai hab´ ich dann immer Zeit!   Da ist nämlich das ABI rum! Ähhmmm, genau, wäre toll, wenn da noch ein paar mehr Leute mitkommen würden!
Das wird dann ziemlich lustig! Ich hoffe, ich versprech´ nicht zu viel!

MfG, PSM


----------



## Monzetti (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo ihr...

Also ein wenig bin ich schon verwirrt hier drinnen...

Ich wohne in Bayern (Nähe Nürnberg) und bin beruflich sehr oft im Rheinland / Rheinland Pfalz...

Insoweit interessiere ich mich schon für beide Reviere - und so habe ich im Forum für´s Rheinische auch eine Anfrage nach guten Biker-Revieren eingestellt und die hier auch schon genannten HP´s durchforstet und in meine Montainbiking-Seiten als Links aufgenommen...

Dann gehe ich in den Bereich Franken - (urgs) - und freue mich schon auf die schönen fränkischen Touren - und lese dann das selbe alles nochmal  ...

Was ist jetzt mit dem Treffen im Frankenwald... Klang doch gut vom Ansatz her?

Auch die Homepage die Sandra in ihren Beiträgen bewirbt habe ich angesehen und als Link mit aufgenommen - auch wenn die eine davon ja wirklich NUR dieses eine Bikerrevier im Frankenwald beinhaltet....

Aber letztendlich: Gibt es nun einen Termin für ein Treffen im Frankenwald oder nicht? - Ich könnte mit dem Wohnmobil da rauffahren und einen Samstag - oder ein Wochenende - oder ein verlängertes Wochenende - seufz - also wird das noch verfolgt?

Bin wirklich zu jeder Schandtat bereit - aber durchgeblickt hab ich noch nicht hier ...

Ich freue mich schon darauf hier einen- oder mehrere Terminvorschläge zu lesen...

Bis bald,

Monzetti

P.S. Sandra: wie bist du zufrieden mit dem FS2000? - ist das ein Vorgänger vom aktuellen FX2000? - Shimano Deore Hollow-Tech Kurbeln, Conti Explorer Pro Kevlar Faltreifen mit den legendären, vollhydraulischen Magura HS 33 Bremsen ausgestattet?


----------

